# Open, and read it, short but gets my points across



## Phantom_Ram (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm pretty sure A LOT of the old members will know what this video/song is suppose to mean, and seeing that The Water Hole is for anything not about fish, I thought it'd be a good places to post this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZy2xq1DTNo


----------



## Phantom_Ram (Oct 23, 2008)

I honestly think it was a mistake to come back to FF, in the past two days I've seen some people get banned for simply stating stuff (wheather what they said is true or not I don't know, and don't much care because if I ask I'm just gonna get a different story from each person I ask), FF use to be a home away from home kinda place, people where nice, but now it seems lik FF is gone down the drain. I hate to leave again, but this is my final post, FF was a huge help to me when I was keeping fish, hate to leave behind something like that. And the odds of this being deleted is probably pretty high so I know future members wont be able to see the mistake they'll be making joining FF. So in other words, Sue, Shaggy, and the rest that can delete threads, go ahead and get off to deleting.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Situations like this can get very sticky very fast and without knowing all of the facts you just can't make a rational judgement call. Joining (or returning) to FF isn't a mistake but taking what a few people say at face value and letting them make the decision for you, is.
Admins and mods have a tough job. There are over 6,000 members on this forum and keeping it all running smoothly ain't no picknick, especially when rumors start and things get out of hand.
If you have any doubts about whether or not joining FF is a good idea, just pop in as a guest and read some of the old posts. See what kind of info people have to share and what you can learn from them. Talk to some of the longtime members and ask questions. If still in doubt, contact one of the admins. This is a good Fish forum site and a good place to call "home". Everyone has their rough spots and we just happened to hit one of ours. As my dear old daddy used to say, "It'll all come out in the wash."


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

I don't know if people are really being banned...I think there's something fishy about this website. For the past two days it's been telling me that my IP address has been banned by the administrator and I did absolutely nothing wrong. Now, all of sudden I tried to get on again today and everything's fine... Also, when I'm signed in the I can't see the entire list of new posts I have to sign back out then sign in again if I want to post anything. The same thing happens when I try to run a search. I have to be on the fishforums home page in order to search anything...I don't know if it's the website or the computer but it's really tickin' me off. heheh :0p


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think there is a glitch in the system somewhere. Several people have been getting the "ban notice" but I assure you, you are not banned. Shaggy is on the job working to get things back in order and we hope you will bear with us and don't give up on us just yet.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Have you run your scans lately?? there are some nasty viruses and malware going around that will change your DNS settings and such and cause all kinds of problems. I just spent the last month cleaning up my system - I was having similar problems at other sites.


----------



## rmc (Jan 17, 2005)

Geez, I played that song and my fish started eating their fry.


----------



## dward (Sep 28, 2008)

I just have to say that I found this forum when I googled an aquarium question. The answer was within an older thread. I started to look over the site and decided to join. It has been a few days since I had logged in to read anything. My daughter also uses my computer to check in on things here. She has not mentioned of hearing about anyting going on. I have struggled from day one when it comes to searching. It never fails to give me a reason why I cannot search.

That is my ONLY complaint, other than one particular member being sort of rude when he answers questions or participates. I refuse to let that scare me away. I am a highly educated woman that realizes whenever you have a large numer of people in discussion, coming from all walks of life, you are bound to have disagreements (I am clueless to what all this is about). This holds true whether you are talking about 6000 people or 990 people actively participating. Anyoneat goes of half cocked and decides to leave.. well so be it. Those types of hotheads are bound to blow up without knowing the whole truth. So, so be it! I don't want to discuss things with people like this! To me, I do not consider them true aquarist. I'm sure the admin's and mod's do not have an easy job, so I say let them go, and let the rest of us go on!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

Buggy said:


> If you have any doubts about whether or not joining FF is a good idea, just pop in as a guest and read some of the old posts.


Exactly, Rita. _Old_ posts. This has all happened before, FF went down the tubes, and it's only going down more with the same problem and the same person causing those problems.

Those people who were banned and demoted from the mod "team" were good people, Rita. The same people who helped _you_ and sent you things when you needed them. What makes good people like that "turn bad"? Don't you want to know, Rita? There has to be something or someone who could do that. Not all of them were banned for bad behavior. Those things started when they weren't given answers (even if they were mods at the time). You've seen the threads, Rita, you know no one said anything on them. They only disappear when someone can't handle the truth and says she's telling the truth.

It's like a freakin communist state...you don't like it you die! :admin:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, for crying out loud, people, get a grip.
A mod here did something inexcusable and got demoted for it, and finally banned. First, though, this person gave mod-use info to a lot of friends who then set about wreaking as much havoc as possible with it, making lots of people very upset, wondering why they got banned for no reason. Well, it WAS for no reason. we're working to sort this mess out even still, so just relax, everyone, and this'll be sorted out eventually.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

agreed, whats over is over and whats done is done. Time to move on..


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

> A mod here did something inexcusable and got demoted for it, and finally banned. First, though, this person gave mod-use info to a lot of friends who then set about wreaking as much havoc as possible with it


Not quite: two mods were banned, along with several regular members. While some actions may have been childish, they were signs of major frustration- and took place as a result of the demotions. The only inexcusable thing has been the immature cliqueness of certain people. Who exactly are you talking about, TOS?

It's sad that the only response to this thread has been to ban people who debate their side.

For example, look at Ichthius's profile's friend list: http://www.fishforums.com/forum/members/ichthius.html. Most are banned...hmm. It's not just "random troublemakers", but people with thousands and thousands of posts.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

When you start calling people names, trying to get your point across really doesn't work, ANYWHERE you go. That is why these users were banned. Get you story straight before you post something like that.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, those people all got together and en masse decided to cause a revolt of a sort. Revolts get crushed. Sorry.
You're right, though, I was a wee off a bit.
This all started when one person tricked another person into doing something they knew they shouldn't have done. They both got their lumps, it was nobody else's business, and then everybody went nuts. All these people asking for, nay, demanding an explanation simply don't have the need to know. The main right you have here is to privacy, and we try to respect it. if you want to know, then ask the people involved. What's that? You already did ask them and they wouldn't tell you? Then why do you think WE will tell you when they obviously don't want you to know?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

> When you start calling people names, trying to get your point across really doesn't work, ANYWHERE you go. That is why these users were banned. Get you story straight before you post something like that.


Actually Shaggy, people tried to get their point across in a nice way for days (something you should know, you have access to the mod forum). When that didn't work, and it was obvious that FF was being culturally re-engineered (we know Sue's real reasons), people decided to vent their anger on her. 

If dialogue was possible here, this would never have happened.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Alasse said:


> Actually Shaggy, people tried to get their point across in a nice way for days (something you should know, you have access to the mod forum). When that didn't work, and it was obvious that FF was being culturally re-engineered (we know Sue's real reasons), people decided to vent their anger on her.
> 
> If dialogue was possible here, this would never have happened.


Like TOS said, it was noones business, so we didn't want to talk about it to anyone. So there is no reason for anyone to keep going on about it.


----------

